# Betta Family



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

I Am Thinking Bout Breeding And I Was Wondering If When They Are All Grown Up, How Much Would They Sell For?? Also If Any One Is Interested You Can Adopt Them, No Charge! I Really Want To Keep Them All But I Probably Wouldn't Be Able To Raise 100 Frys!! Let Me Know


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It depends on the quality of the fish, tail type, and who or where you want to sell them to.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well Swimmy Is A Vt And Hopefully I Can Get A Vt Female Named Sophia! If Anyone Is Interested Or Do You Think Wal-mart Maybe Or Pet Stores... We Have A Few Of Those Down Here In Calhoun Ga


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't sell fish to Walmart they will be treated horribly. Since they are veil tails are so common and least desirable of all tail types you will probably end up giving most away. Chain pet stores like PetsmArt and petco won't take them because they get them from huge farms, if you got lucky and they want them the most they will likely pay is 6 cents a piece. And mom and pop stores might take them but again the most they will probably pay is a couple cents. If you had a different tail type in a good quality you could sell them for a little bit more, but 99% of breeders doing this don't do it for money, most never break even, we do it for the love of the fish, to better the species, and get show quality fish.

I suggest I'd you still want to do this to get a different tail type and look for a pair on aquabid or eBay, that way you will likely get a few from each spawn you could sell on those sites.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wal-mart Is NOT A Pet Store!! Dont Buy From Them! Be Smart And Go To A Pet Store Or Petco


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Didn't you just ask us what Walmart would pay?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

lol
I think you need some knowledge first.Breeding bettas requires hardwork,time,space and money.
Besides you will even fail for the first few times(i know i did)
You could read up some info from the stickies and ask any questions about breeding bettas here if you want.
I agree with aemaki09,vt are not good for breeding.
I suggest you find some local breeders to sell you quality bettas like hms or hmpks.Those are what people want.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah sorry. I have these two girls that are willing to take some and my friends!! I have done 4 months of research of breeding ad selling to breeders!! Thank you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could end up with 100-200 Bettas please dont breed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the females tank you said two in a 2.5 and you said the males in a .5 you should not breed you will most likely kill the fish. Focus on the fish you have righ nows.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

+1 to choclate!

Sorry Swimmy, I dont mean to be offensive in any way, but I really think that you need to know more about the basic care of your betta's before you can raise 100+ fry!


And if you still think you are ready----
What size tank were you planning to breed in? what size is your grow out tank? Where would you seperate them out into when that needed done? What food were you planning to feed the fry? Are you going to cull?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

According to there posts they have researched for 4 months.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

I Only Have One Fish, Swimmy!! In A .5 Gallon Tank! No Female! I Am Getting A Bigger Tank For Him!! Where Did You Get That I Had A Female?


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

Im Gonna Breed Because I Can!! Im Gonna Cull And My Neighbors And Friends Are Willing To Take Most Of Them! I Know What Im Doing ChocolateBetta And Others!! Not Being Rude Or Mean, But Their My Fish And Its My Decision!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No you dont you need to learn Betta care first. Your care is terrible. Bettas can have up to 300 eggs. You need biggger tanks. You need live food. You need conditioning.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

swimmysmommy said:


> I Only Have One Fish, Swimmy!! In A .5 Gallon Tank! No Female! I Am Getting A Bigger Tank For Him!! Where Did You Get That I Had A Female?


 
You have said in a different post that you keep 2 females in a 2.5 and have had them together for over a year???


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

and choclate, did you mean you do need to learn care? or dont?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone just STOP. 

Swimmysmommy, since you have been researching for a few months now, can you please tell us what you know? I know that they're giving you a hard time but you need to persuade them. 

Everyone, she just has a big curiosity in breeding. She knows the risks. She's been talking to me about breeding and she said she knows all about the jars, and how much money and fish there can be. Can you please stop bashing her about her care, please? Thank you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

OP needs to learn care there is no way they can get rid of all the fish. They probably do not even know what IAL is. I doudt they have live food.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She doesn't have live food, yet.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Exactly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Whattt?? She's going to start conditioning once the fish are here, she's just planning ahead. And she's going to order the fry food.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I admit I am being a little harsh. But the OP says thell cull and what do they mean by that? They will need warm water which will be hard to provide to hundreds of jars. The OP sayss they will give to friends but that will tamk 100s of friends. Finding good homes will be tough.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Attention everyone!!! Listen up*

I Know What Culling Is!! I Know The Risks, Possible Money Lost, All Of It!! I Dont Have Live Food!! I Dont Even Have A Female Yet!!! Who Ever Said I Had Posted I Had Females, If You Can Show It To Me, Great!! If Your Trying To Be Helpful Your Not Helping!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Culling means euthanizing deformed fish. Friends can take more than 1. And yes, people sometimes have more than 1 friend.

Swimmysmommy, are you able to get a fish room? And culling is only for deformed fish or unwanted colors, if you kill fish that aren't like that and you want a smaller amount then I have to say, this isn't for you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why is your Betta in a .5?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The post I made was meant to be before your post, Swimmysmommy. ^


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

swimmysmommy said:


> I Know What Culling Is!! I Know The Risks, Possible Money Lost, All Of It!! I Dont Have Live Food!! I Dont Even Have A Female Yet!!! Who Ever Said I Had Posted I Had Females, If You Can Show It To Me, Great!! If Your Trying To Be Helpful Your Not Helping!!


 Then tell us what it is.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

You All Are Ticking Me Off! Culling- Getting Rid Of Deformed Or Unwanted Colors!! After Mating The Girl Must Be In A Separate Jar To Heal Wounds! When The Fry Is Swimming, Take Out The Male! Feed Micro Worms!!! During Mating- Temp Must Be 78-82 Degrees Fahrenheit!!! Live Plants And Places For The Female To Hide!! No Rocks!! LebronTheBetta, What Is Wrong With Getting Rid Of Unwanted Fish Or What You Said?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wrong you do not put the female in a jar.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Culling fish just because of reducing numbers of them is bad, that's what I meant. It's a waste of life IMO.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wrong you do not put the female in a jar.


Wow, she might've meant tank. ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Then why did she say jar?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Shirleythebetta*  
_no no no, Even if it is a female only one in a tank that size. You need at least a ten gallon tank and a minimum of 5-6 females for a sorority. Anything under four they will eventually tear each other up. Female are just as territorial as the males in certain setups and will kill each other. If you want to set up a ten that would be great. I want to break the myth on here that sororiies are scary and won't work. Always remember too that betta's are solitary fish by nature. They don't care if they are alone and they won't get lonely. If you feel they are lonely you CAN try shrimp. Better yet... just a betta mirror for them to look into. You can buy them at petsmart or online._

Quote: i have 2 females in this kind of tank and they have been living there for over a year




http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1114427#post1114427 is the link.



like i said i'm not trying to be mean I just think that you really havent looked into what you are doing with betta's in general and that maybe you should do that before you breed and end up with a general minimum of 100 babies to take care of too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree and they threatened me check the public letter they sent me.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I agree and they threatened me check the public letter they sent me.


oh good lord she didn't threaten you. I suggest you stop communicating with her on the board before you get into trouble


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone, just calm the FISH out! God...
Just let her do what she wants to do. I'm younger than her, I checked your profile, Choc. She's going to do her research, I'm sure she knows better.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Register! I need a fellow adult member here.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm younger than her


physically, yes.....;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> oh good lord she didn't threaten you. I suggest you stop communicating with her on the board before you get into trouble


 Cap locks is shouting which is threatening.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Cap locks is shouting which is threatening.


No, Lebron's avatar is threatening, not punctuation :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> physically, yes.....;-)


Lol. :lol:

In the Internet, it's really hard to see their tone of voice. That's why in open forums you need to assume they're putting it nicely or bad things will come forth.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> No, Lebron's avatar is threatening, not punctuation :lol::lol::lol:


:rofl: :rofl:

Register, you always make threads entertaining. :lol:


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

*Geez.. I get it, you're all passionate. No reason to be rude. Now we have to cool off.*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, Red.

Everyone, if this continues, the thread will be closed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy mackerel, what a thread! "head desk"


----------

